# Women in the fandom



## rapid 99 (Jan 5, 2013)

What percentage of the fandom do you guys think are female?

Being one myself, I was surprised at first when I realised how many women they were! I imagine that since the furry fandom is most known in the general public for the sexual side, that people may assume that it's mainly men.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2013)

Does it matter what the percentage is?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2013)

I heard 1 in 6 but that may be wrong or even if it were it may have changed.

Also are you suggesting that men are more sexual than women? _Well_ I call sexism.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually in the last year's survey, the majority population in the fandom was male (or identified as such).


----------



## rapid 99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Does it matter what the percentage is?



Yes. I was merely interested. 

Do you post the same passive-aggressive things on other threads talking about age and location?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> Yes. I was merely interested.
> 
> Do you post the same passive-aggressive things on other threads talking about age and location?



Only when I'm bored. :v

Last I knew there was way more males than females but as for exact numbers I have no idea.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Only when I'm bored. :v
> 
> Last I knew there was way more males than females but as for exact numbers I have no idea.



'The furry fandom is male-dominated, with surveys reporting around 80% male respondents'

~http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furries



[wikipedia also tells me that 'yiff' is an old english abreviation for 'give'. The more you know]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it's between 1 in 5 and 1 in 4.  Here are the results from the 2012 Furry Survey, but the sample size isvery limited (about 3,000):
http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php
The fandom has a reputation for being mainly male.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Jan 5, 2013)

Hate to break it to you, but it's a total sausage fest. I found the old survey and nothing has changed since last year. (Thanks PP for posting the newest one, I've been looking for it.)


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 5, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I heard 1 in 6 but that may be wrong or even if it were it may have changed.
> 
> Also are you suggesting that men are more sexual than women? _Well_ I call sexism.



Sexism against MEN? Why, Absurd! Next thing you know you PC types will be complaining about RACISM against WHITE people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 5, 2013)

Digitalpotato said:


> Sexism against MEN? Why, Absurd! Next thing you know you PC types will be complaining about RACISM against WHITE people.



Just so the OP knows I'm not picking on them I agknowlegde they said 'other people might think' rather than 'I myself think'.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 5, 2013)

There are quite a few females in the fandom, most of them tend to stick just to art or whatever though.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Plenty of females, but way more males from what I've seen.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 5, 2013)

There's plenty of women in the fandom. But yeah according to the survey it's mostly men.


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 5, 2013)

It's not much different from any section I'm in when it comes to band (drums, tuba)--male dominated.  I guess it's because more males tend to go more towards the sexual side of the fandom.  Not saying women don't, it's just more common in men.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 5, 2013)

WOMEN!? Where!? Keep them away from me!

I heard they suck out your soul and release an acidic foam from their clap traps so they can feed on your remains! And they also breath fire!


----------



## rapid 99 (Jan 5, 2013)

Distorted said:


> WOMEN!? Where!? Keep them away from me!
> 
> I heard they suck out your soul and release an acidic foam from their clap traps so they can feed on your remains! And they also breath fire!



Please don't start hate


----------



## Streetcircus (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know how many women there are in the fandom, but I suspect most of them are the "I'm a woman trapped in a man's body" sort.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 5, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> Please don't start hate



I'm sorry. I have.....issues. If it helps that wasn't serious. Besides I use sarcasm instead of hate.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 5, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> Please don't start hate



You must be new here :V 
 No really...you have to expect this to some degree if you post in the Den.



Streetcircus said:


> I don't know how many women there are in the fandom, but I suspect most of them are the "I'm a woman trapped in a man's body" sort.



Actually. I've never met anyone like that in the fandom. Which is odd considering it's usually brought up every time someone mentions a thread like this. That and otherkin.



Distorted said:


> I'm sorry. I have.....issues. If it helps that wasn't serious. Besides I use sarcasm instead of hate.



Remember This -----> :V     

Is your best friend when it comes to sarcasm.


----------



## Distorted (Jan 5, 2013)

Dokid said:


> Remember This -----> :V
> 
> Is your best friend when it comes to sarcasm.



Ah, an emoticon. Of course. My bad...


----------



## Nataku (Jan 5, 2013)

Distorted said:


> I heard they suck out your soul and release an acidic foam from their clap traps so they can feed on your remains! And they also breath fire!



Bahahah. You know he might just be on to something there. I've been called pretty caustic in the past. >3
And really, who _doesn't_ like to breath fire?


----------



## Recel (Jan 5, 2013)

Remember the coding behind words. 

Girl. 
G.I.R.L.
Guys In Real Life.

There are no women on the internet.


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 5, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> Please don't start hate



Have they forgotten to implant a sarcasm-and-joke-detector into your brain or what?



Recel said:


> Remember the coding behind words.
> 
> Girl.
> G.I.R.L.
> ...



My life (and anatomy) is a lie! ; n ;


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 5, 2013)

rapid 99 said:


> I imagine that since the furry fandom is most known in the general public for the sexual side, that people may assume that it's mainly men.



Ouch.

Screw you too.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh oh thats me.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm sure women are in the minority, but I've seen a bunch of female furries on here. In fact I'm dating one (see above)


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 5, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I'm sure women are in the minority, but I've seen a bunch of female furries on here. In fact I'm dating one (see above)


That's right bebe


----------



## Dokid (Jan 5, 2013)

I mean..... I see more females here than on FA. Myself included.


----------



## Ley (Jan 5, 2013)

from the title, I was wondering what kind of horrible thread it was going to be, and prepared for the luls.

nope, disappointed.


----------



## Machine (Jan 5, 2013)

Distorted said:


> WOMEN!? Where!? Keep them away from me!
> 
> I heard they suck out your soul and release an acidic foam from their clap traps so they can feed on your remains! And they also breath fire!


Judging by my days in high school, that sounds about right.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Unless youre actively looking for a female to date/screw, its a moot point imo.



But... that's... exactly what I'm doing. :V


----------



## Machine (Jan 5, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> But... that's... exactly what I'm doing. :V


This ain't no Craigslist. >:C


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Moth said:


> This ain't no Craigslist. >:C



But... But.... :'(


----------



## Machine (Jan 5, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> But... But.... :'(


CEASE YOUR INTERNET FLIRTATIONS.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Moth said:


> CEASE YOUR INTERNET FLIRTATIONS.



NEVER!!


----------



## Avlenna (Jan 5, 2013)

Moth said:


> CEASE YOUR INTERNET FLIRTATIONS.



I thought that's what the internet was made for. :V


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> I thought that's what the internet was made for. :V



It is. Ignore him. XD


----------



## Machine (Jan 5, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> It is. Ignore him. XD


Don't ignore meee. ; ^ ;


----------



## NightWolf20 (Jan 5, 2013)

Moth said:


> Don't ignore meee. ; ^ ;



................

I'm sorry. What was that?


----------



## Machine (Jan 5, 2013)

NightWolf20 said:


> ................
> 
> I'm sorry. What was that?


Hater.


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 5, 2013)

Silvaris said:


> I thought that's what the internet was made for. :V



^i'm with foxy brown here :V


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 5, 2013)

LemonJayde said:


> Oh oh thats me.





benignBiotic said:


> I'm sure women are in the minority, but I've seen a bunch of female furries on here. In fact I'm dating one (see above)



WHAT IS THIS MAGIC?


----------



## Dokid (Jan 5, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Pssssst. Try pounced.org. Its how I found my mate.



Orrrrr date outside your fandom.


----------



## chewycuticle (Jan 5, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> There are quite a few females in the fandom, most of them tend to stick just to art or whatever though.



yea, it does seem that while men take up the majority of the fandom, many of the best artists and fursuit makers (especially) are female (or at least have vaginas)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 5, 2013)

One of my friends actually asked me why he's never seen a girl furry (except for me) for all the guy furries that he's encountered and that have tried to flirt with him.

He like legitimately didn't know that it was a male-dominated fandom, because he thought all the cartoon animal bullshit would mean more girls.
Ah, my poor naive friend.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 6, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> But tell your nonfurry partner about your interest upfront, because Ive known furries whose girl/boyfriends left them when they found out.




Well then those people were just not right for them. If someone leaves you over a hobby then they certainly don't deserve to be with you. I mean my SO finds cosplay and costuming creepy but understands that I love the art of it and like to participate in it. He doesn't just leave me because of how he finds one thing I'm interested in to be creepy.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> But tell your nonfurry partner about your interest upfront, because Ive known furries whose girl/boyfriends left them when they found out.



I can see how that conversation went...

*Furfag*: Hey, I have something important to tell you...
*Girlfriend*: Oh? What is that?
*Furfag*: Okay I NEED to tell you this. I'm a furry, and it means very, very much to me. All my life I knew I was a hyena-taur trapped in a hy00man's body and FINALLY I found a group of fursons that feel the same way as me.
*Girlfriend*: That's kind of weird. Also, why are you talking like an idiot?
*Furfag*: WHY ARE YOU FURSECUTING MEEEEE?!?!?!
*Girlfriend*: *walks away forever*


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 6, 2013)

Dokid said:


> If someone leaves you over a hobby then they certainly don't deserve to be with you.



Hypothetically speaking, what if said hobby is making sex dolls out of duct tape and newspaper?


----------



## Dokid (Jan 6, 2013)

Saliva said:


> Hypothetically speaking, what if said hobby is making sex dolls out of duct tape and newspaper?



Well if you wanted to continue doing that for the rest of your life and want a relationship with another person then you'll need to fin someone that accepts that.

Even if it's really weird.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2013)

I know someone who is ABDL and hasn't told his boyfriend of 4 years.

Actually, he hasn't told anyone but me >.>

I think that's kind of sad. That's solely a fetish though (as opposed to furry) and it's more strange in a way, so I can understand.

Telling your partner you like cartoon animals shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Machine (Jan 6, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I can see how that conversation went...
> 
> *Furfag*: Hey, I have something important to tell you...
> *Girlfriend*: Oh? What is that?
> ...


If I was the girlfriend in this conversation, I would have beat him to death with a keyboard. No words, just computer keys flying all over the place.

With bits of brain matter. :I


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 6, 2013)

No where near enough.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 6, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I can see how that conversation went...
> 
> *Furfag*: Hey, I have something important to tell you...
> *Girlfriend*: Oh? What is that?
> ...


That story made me cry :'(


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 6, 2013)

chewycuticle said:


> yea, it does seem that while men take up the majority of the fandom, many of the best artists and fursuit makers (especially) are female (or at least have vaginas)



The students' subject choices at my place of education reflect this. 

Science and maths subjects are predominantly male [only 1 out of 30 maths students female] whilst arts and textile subjects are predominantly female [only 1 male textile student in the entire department, and they failed him].

I really think this problem needs sorting out because there are plenty of girls who are fantastic at maths and plenty of boys who are great artists. I'm not sure whether other places of education have this problem but mine certainly does.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 6, 2013)

d.batty said:


> That story made me cry :'(



liek dis if u cre evrtim ;_;


----------



## GhostWolf (Jan 6, 2013)

I think the number is small, and you can blame some guys in the furry forums for this. Reason I know this I am friends with a female fur on another forum, and the number of genital shots men have sent her is sickening. She told me she had to leave the forum we 1st met because of that.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 6, 2013)

GhostWolf said:


> I think the number is small, and you can blame some guys in the furry forums for this. Reason I know this I am friends with a female fur on another forum, and the number of genital shots men have sent her is sickening. She told me she had to leave the forum we 1st met because of that.



She left the fandom because of one forum?

Oh well. At least she didn't start blaming men in general like other people.


----------



## Recel (Jan 6, 2013)

GhostWolf said:


> I think the number is small, and you can blame some guys in the furry forums for this. Reason I know this I am friends with a female fur on another forum, and the number of genital shots men have sent her is sickening. She told me she had to leave the forum we 1st met because of that.



I really wonder what sick mind would think sending genital shots is a good idea for ANY reason, to anyone.


----------



## GhostWolf (Jan 6, 2013)

Just to let everyone know she is on another furry forum. But I can't say which one.


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 6, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Pssssst. Try pounced.org. Its how I found my mate.



isn't that the one with the creepy guys "seeking gargoyles to make little gargoyles with" no joke this guy thought he was a gargoyle from a 90's cartoon.
There were a few others on the f+ podcast that were shining examples of why furries shouldn't be allowed dating sites, were just, not cut out for them. dating sites as a whole are kinda funny to look at honestly.


----------



## Machine (Jan 6, 2013)

Azimuth said:


> isn't that the one with the creepy guys "seeking gargoyles to make little gargoyles with" no joke this guy thought he was a gargoyle from a 90's cartoon.


Who can blame him? They had KICKASS STATUE EXPLOSIONS and were generally badass.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 6, 2013)

Moth said:


> Who can blame him? They had KICKASS STATUE EXPLOSIONS and were generally badass.



Lexington was more cute than ferocious imo though.


----------



## Machine (Jan 6, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Lexington was more cute than ferocious imo though.


Every group of heroes/villains needs at least _one _cute thing in the group.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 6, 2013)

What about those of us who don't disclose our anatomy? =P


----------



## DrewlyYours (Jan 7, 2013)

Woomerns are a myth, like the moon and god.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

The furry fandom hates women, that's why they hide away in their ratholes and Kitchens.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 7, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> What about those of us who don't *disclose our anatomy*? =P



That sounds painful.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> The furry fandom hates women, that's why they hide away in their ratholes and Kitchens.



Tis why women have short feet, so they can get closer to the kitchen sink. :v


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 7, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Tis why women have short feet, so they can get closer to the kitchen sink. :v



A woman's place is cooking and Blow jobs. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 7, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> A woman's place is cooking and Blow jobs. :V



Don't forget cleaning and laundry. :V

If my mom was reading this I'd get such a slap lol


----------



## skyelar (Jan 7, 2013)

We seem to be a larger percentage than previously but it's a difficult fandom to get into as a female. I say that in the 'singled out' sort of way. My first time attending a furry gathering (there used to be regular furry gatherings in my area for art and socialization), a guy actually called out, "Look! It's a girl" as I was walking up the steps to the house. While there weren't many other pointing fingers once I was inside, that is kind of a terrifying introduction.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 8, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> What about those of us who don't disclose our anatomy? =P



I think you all are pretty cool. I'd be one but the pronoun thing gets in the way too much.


----------



## Vermilion (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm more of an anime fan, but then I'm a cartoon lover at heart. I had a friend who was furry and she invited me to a group she and another was making for furs and non-furs to try and help to present a more positive representation. Relating peoples' fursonas to how people have OC's helped me to understand it a little more. Helped even more after exclusively dating someone from the group who was a very active fursuitor. (Didn't work out sadly.) I was never really good drawing animals so it was like a challenge for me. I just love drawing in general too. 

You know it used to be the same for anime. More guys were into it than girls, at least that's how it was when I was growing up. Then it felt like an explosion of females suddenly got into it. Made me happy finding them, but after a point it was annoying mainly with high school girls. They tend to be the more creepy fans that would obsess over a single character from a specific anime then quickly claiming themselves to be an "otaku" not knowing that the term isn't really one you want to label yourself with in Japanese culture. I really hate using that term, makes me cringe a bit. Can't help feeling the same way when people claim "furry pride" and only obsess over the sexual side of it.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

holy thread resurrection, batman


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> holy thread resurrection, batman



You do know you can get infracted for such replies in such a thread. The last post was a couple months ago so it's nothing huge and the latest post has a lot of content. 




Vermilion said:


> I'm more of an anime fan, but then I'm a  cartoon lover at heart. I had a friend who was furry and she invited me  to a group she and another was making for furs and non-furs to try and  help to present a more positive representation. Relating peoples'  fursonas to how people have OC's helped me to understand it a little  more. Helped even more after exclusively dating someone from the group  who was a very active fursuitor. (Didn't work out sadly.) I was never  really good drawing animals so it was like a challenge for me. I just  love drawing in general too.
> 
> You know it used to be the same for anime. More guys were into it than  girls, at least that's how it was when I was growing up. Then it felt  like an explosion of females suddenly got into it. Made me happy finding  them, but after a point it was annoying mainly with high school girls.  They tend to be the more creepy fans that would obsess over a single  character from a specific anime then quickly claiming themselves to be  an "otaku" not knowing that the term isn't really one you want to label  yourself with in Japanese culture. I really hate using that term, makes  me cringe a bit. Can't help feeling the same way when people claim  "furry pride" and only obsess over the sexual side of it.



It seems guys just seem to be into such hobbies more than girls. No offense meant to any girls out there but you ladies don't seem to be interested in much. I can understand if a woman has a child cause kids don't leave one with much spare time to put into a hobby.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 9, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I think you all are pretty cool. I'd be one but the pronoun thing gets in the way too much.



Singular they, dude! 

As for topic, isn't the fandom (supposedly) 20% female, or 12%? Probably 12%


----------



## Recel (Apr 9, 2013)

Dreaming said:


> Singular they, dude!
> 
> As for topic, isn't the fandom (supposedly) 20% female, or 12%? Probably 12%



I don't think there can be an accurate number, as while there are people with sonas of opposite sex, which might confuse people (guilty as charged), there are those who "pretend" to be the opposite sex for what ever reason. And seeing how many weird people are in the fandom (guilty as charged again), I wouldn't be surprised if their number would be more than neglectable.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 9, 2013)

Recel said:


> I don't think there can be an accurate number, as while there are people with sonas of opposite sex, which might confuse people (guilty as charged), there are those who "pretend" to be the opposite sex for what ever reason. And seeing how many weird people are in the fandom (guilty as charged again), I wouldn't be surprised if their number would be more than neglectable.



I know many furries who have female fursonas/characters. I have one but I make it no secret that I am male irl. She is just a character that actually started off as a female alter ego of my fursona Randy as he gender shifted, but she developed into her own character.


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 9, 2013)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> It seems guys just seem to be into such hobbies more than girls. No offense meant to any girls out there but you ladies don't seem to be interested in much. I can understand if a woman has a child cause kids don't leave one with much spare time to put into a hobby.



It's not that they aren't into much, so much as what they are into probobly isn't considered "much" by us menly men of men. What man consiers a hobby probobly isn't to a woman, and vise-versa.

Man or woman alike, children drain you of a lot of things: a hobby is only a small fraction of the equation.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

Dear Randy-Darkshade,

I don't give a fuck.

With love, Lucy.


----------



## Vermilion (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> Dear Randy-Darkshade,
> 
> I don't give a fuck.
> 
> With love, Lucy.



No need to rude, my friend. :/ *Randy-Darkshade* is just voicing and sharing his opinion.


But yeah, there was a UK video about how there's more male youtubers too than females. Maybe it's cause girls in general tend to be more sensitive of what others think of them deep down inside. IN GENERAL. Don't take this personal, but think about it.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 9, 2013)

And I'm voicing my opinion, stating I don't give a fuck about his opinion. :3


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucy Bones said:


> And I'm voicing my opinion, stating I don't give a fuck about his opinion. :3



Looks like we got Miss E-Badass here. So e-badass she got herself suspended. 

I'll just state what amuses me about being female in this fandom: the percentage of males in the fandom that are attracted to females will practically throw their feet at you. Just looking at my local Pounced.org ads I see a ton of sausage and very little cream pie. Plenty opportunities out there for a girl to separate the wheat from the chaff in terms of men.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Looks like we got Miss E-Badass here. So e-badass she got herself suspended.
> 
> I'll just state what amuses me about being female in this fandom: the percentage of males in the fandom that are attracted to females will practically throw their feet at you. Just looking at my local Pounced.org ads I see a ton of sausage and very little cream pie. Plenty opportunities out there for a girl to separate the wheat from the chaff in terms of men.


Lol! Cream pie.
You have to be careful with those words nowadays.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Looks like we got Miss E-Badass here. So e-badass she got herself suspended.
> 
> I'll just state what amuses me about being female in this fandom: the percentage of males in the fandom that are attracted to females will practically throw their feet at you. Just looking at my local Pounced.org ads I see a ton of sausage and very little cream pie. Plenty opportunities out there for a girl to separate the wheat from the chaff in terms of men.



I have girly parts and that never happens to me. :/




d.batty said:


> Lol! Cream pie.
> You have to be careful with those words nowadays.



What's "Cream Pie"?


----------



## Troj (Apr 9, 2013)

I like the furry fandom because the high volume of gay men means I get hit on much less than in sci fi, fantasy, film, anime, and gamer circles.

Even the few hetero men I've met have been very appropriate and gentlemanly thus far. Go furries!



			
				skyelar said:
			
		

> I say that in the 'singled out' sort of way. My first time attending a  furry gathering (there used to be regular furry gatherings in my area  for art and socialization), a guy actually called out, "Look! It's a  girl" as I was walking up the steps to the house.



I use that to my advantage. That people assume I'm a tiny, adorable all-American girl means that I get twice the reaction when I casually drop a dark, edgy comedy bomb into the conversation. 

edit: Cream pie is this.  Yummo. (*Warning: Wikipedia, but still NWS.*)


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Looks like we got Miss E-Badass here. So e-badass she got herself suspended.
> 
> I'll just state what amuses me about being female in this fandom: the percentage of males in the fandom that are attracted to females will practically throw their feet at you. Just looking at my local Pounced.org ads I see a ton of sausage and very little cream pie. Plenty opportunities out there for a girl to separate the wheat from the chaff in terms of men.


 I need more females, too many dick and balls in the fandom. It became less about cartoon animals and more about rainbows and sausages. No seriously, all I see is rainbow galore on people's FA pages and them bragging about their relationships. Talk to gay guys on FAF, they will tell you the same thing. Don't get me wrong, I like men, not sexually really. To be honest, when it comes to men, I am demisexual (not really). I think I can be emotionally in love with a man more than a woman faster, well I think, because I can relate more, so it's automatically easier to get attached, but I think woman are really sexually attractive, so I prefer them more. Basically I can lust for a woman and not know if I am in love right away, well I think, but I can be emotionally attached to men in a different way. It's kind of hard to explain. They feel like they serve me differently, love wise. Either way, I cannot live without them. I need them there for me. One think I can say, is that I will choose my best male friend who i am emotionally attached to, than a sexually attractive woman I am not really clicking with. I just can't really be attracted to men like woman, only in my emotional mind. They don't have that appearance like a woman does. If I ever have sex with a man, I will have to be emotionally in love first, rather woman I will be sexually attracted first. It's vise versa with them both. Also, the man will have to be in a dog fursuit. Okay, that was weird to announce.


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> What's "Cream Pie"?



PLEASE tell me you asked that jokingly.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> PLEASE tell me you asked that jokingly.



Nope. :3c





TheMetalVelocity said:


> I need more females, too many dick and balls in the fandom. It became less about cartoon animals and more about rainbows and sausages. No seriously, all I see is rainbow galore on people's FA pages and them bragging about their relationships. Talk to gay guys on FAF, they will tell you the same thing. Don't get me wrong, I like men, not sexually really. To be honest, when it comes to men, I am demisexual (not really). I think I can be emotionally in love with a man more than a woman faster, well I think, because I can relate more, so it's automatically easier to get attached, but I think woman are really sexually attractive, so I prefer them more. Basically I can lust for a woman and not know if I am in love right away, well I think, but I can be emotionally attached to men in a different way. It's kind of hard to explain. They feel like they serve me differently, love wise. Either way, I cannot live without them. I need them there for me. One think I can say, is that I will choose my best male friend who i am emotionally attached to, than a sexually attractive woman I am not really clicking with.



So you have sex with prostitutes?
Okay, I can dig it.




Troj said:


> edit: Cream pie is this.  Yummo. (*Warning: Wikipedia, but still NWS.*)




I heard that a politician downloaded that in conjunction with pirating Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuck I think I think reading the description of a 'cream pie' is more gross than actually seeing a pic of one, lol.
Why did I have to bring that up. Oh yeah, cuz I'm a dirty boy.


----------



## Car Fox (Apr 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Nope. :3c



I take it you've learned something today, then.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> I take it you've learned something today, then.



It was...enlightening...


----------



## Azure (Apr 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I have girly parts and that never happens to me. :/


its because youre a blood knight.also straight men can smell lesbian :v


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 9, 2013)

Azure said:


> its because youre a blood knight. also straight men can smell lesbian :v



From my experience that's an attractant and not a deterrent. :V


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 9, 2013)

Azure said:


> its because youre a blood knight. also straight men can smell lesbian :v


 Don't most woman who do lesbian things like kissing do it so men can get attracted to them? Then again, in some ways, it seems like lesbians hate men.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 9, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> Don't most woman who do lesbian things like kissing do it so men can get attracted to them? Then again, in some ways, it seems like lesbians hate men.



Teenagers and young people do a lot of shit to attract a companion.  Also what? No.


----------



## Azure (Apr 9, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> From my experience that's an attractant and not a deterrent. :V


lesbians are my favorite foil to all those biblefags who are anti gay marriage.


TheMetalVelocity said:


> Don't most woman who do lesbian things like kissing do it so men can get attracted to them? Then again, in some ways, it seems like lesbians hate men.


dude, i gotta say, you are disconnected from the world in more ways than me. leave the basement once in a while and see for yourself.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 9, 2013)

Azure said:


> its because youre a blood knight.



I'm specced as frost, you tool. :V




> also straight men can smell lesbian :v



I can't stand being around most women. :V


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 9, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'm specced as frost, you tool. :V



A blood knight by any other spec stills smells just as dead.


----------



## Razzyrazz (Apr 9, 2013)

You know, when I first found out that the furry fandom was mostly men...I was surprised. D: Being female myself, I couldn't see why there's such a huge gender split. I still can't really say I understand it.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 10, 2013)

Azure said:


> dude, i gotta say, you are disconnected from the world in more ways than me. leave the basement once in a while and see for yourself.


 And, you are absolutely right. I don't go out that much for a lot of reasons. I can't easily make friends anywhere especially people where I live. I have a lot of severe anxiety and physical problems that make me stay home. My mind can't handle being outside, I am afraid of heights and open spaces and I get this third person sensation like everything around you feels fake and this weird thing where I like get confused for a split second and do not know where I am, especially when all the blocks look the same. It's kind of like a horror movie. So, yeah I am disconnected from a lot of things. I just don't care anymore, whatever makes me happy is how I wanna live my life since I can't enjoy it like everyone else. I might as well stay indoors.


----------



## benignBiotic (Apr 10, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> And, you are absolutely right. I don't go out that much for a lot of reasons. I can't easily make friends anywhere especially people where I live. I have a lot of severe anxiety and physical problems that make me stay home. My mind can't handle being outside, I am afraid of heights and open spaces and I get this third person sensation like everything around you feels fake and this weird thing where I like get confused for a split second and do not know where I am, especially when all the blocks look the same. It's kind of like a horror movie. So, yeah I am disconnected from a lot of things. I just don't care anymore, whatever makes me happy is how I wanna live my life since I can't enjoy it like everyone else. I might as well stay indoors.


I find not trying is usually the best policy in life. 
Someone has told you this before, but having issues like those doesn't excuse you from trying to get over them/ work with them. You can't just say "I have anxiety problems, now I don't have to try to be social." 

I'm glad to see there are more females than I initially thought. Grrrrl power.


----------



## Troj (Apr 10, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> And, you are absolutely right. I don't go out that much for a lot of reasons. I can't easily make friends anywhere especially people where I live. I have a lot of severe anxiety and physical problems that make me stay home. My mind can't handle being outside, I am afraid of heights and open spaces and I get this third person sensation like everything around you feels fake and this weird thing where I like get confused for a split second and do not know where I am, especially when all the blocks look the same. It's kind of like a horror movie. So, yeah I am disconnected from a lot of things. I just don't care anymore, whatever makes me happy is how I wanna live my life since I can't enjoy it like everyone else. I might as well stay indoors.



MetalVelocity, _mon petit, _you may want to see a therapist--I might suggest a Cognitive-Behavioral Therapist--for your agoraphobia and social anxiety. If you can work through this stuff with a trained professional, and learn to manage the anxiety, you'll be able to enjoy your life that much more. Just my unsolicited and biased two cents .

You may even be able to find a therapist in your area who does home visits, or e-therapy, or Skype, so you don't have to leave your house right away.

Fear really is the mind-killer.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 10, 2013)

Troj said:


> MetalVelocity, _mon petit, _you may want to see a therapist--I might suggest a Cognitive-Behavioral Therapist--for your agoraphobia and social anxiety. If you can work through this stuff with a trained professional, and learn to manage the anxiety, you'll be able to enjoy your life that much more. Just my unsolicited and biased two cents .
> 
> You may even be able to find a therapist in your area who does home visits, or e-therapy, or Skype, so you don't have to leave your house right away.
> 
> Fear really is the mind-killer.


 therapists never help, they just ask me questions and don't give me answers. It's just having someone ask you about your personal life. can't talk to anyone around me, because they are sick of hearing me or don't understand. I just basically enjoy my life to the possible extend and let myself rot, since that is all I can do. Sounds stupid, well, I have no choice.


----------



## Troj (Apr 10, 2013)

Ah, that's because not all therapists and therapies are created same and equal. There's a _lot_ of diversity, and you have to find the therapist and therapy that's right for you.

First up, for this situation, I wouldn't go to an MSW or the like, unless they had special training or accreditation in CBT. Hit up a PhD or a Psy.D., and if they have reviews anywhere, check those out.

Second up, CBT is problem-focused, and good CBT therapists want to solve problems here and now. Yes, they'll ask you questions for assessment purposes, but they'll give you suggestions, feedback, and homework. A&E's Obsessed actually provides a pretty accurate (for a TV reality show, at least) portrait of what CBT for anxiety, OCD, or trauma often looks like.

You always have a choice. Even when you can't _act_ the way you want, you can still choose how to _feel _about the situation, what to _think_, and what to learn from it. You can choose the type of person you're going to be. 

Not choosing is also making a choice.

You don't _have_ to "rot," if that's not what you _really _want from your life. 

By saying you've decided to just _enjoy your life to the greatest possible extent_, you've already a choice--and a pretty good one, at that!

You've got eyes, ears, legs, arms, a working brain, a roof over your head (I assume?), pals on FAF, and an Internet connection, and that's more than many people have. You've got struggles and problems, but you've also got a lot of great stuff to work with to help you fight those problems. 

So, don't despair--but, like my dad's always said, "If you do what you've always done, you'll get what you've always gotten."

That's all .


----------



## Recel (Apr 10, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> therapists never help, they just ask me questions and don't give me answers. It's just having someone ask you about your personal life. can't talk to anyone around me, because they are sick of hearing me or don't understand. I just basically enjoy my life to the possible extend and let myself rot, since that is all I can do. Sounds stupid, well, I have no choice.



I know the feeling, but it IS stupid to think you have no choice. I mean, I did circles of fuck up, get better, fuck up again in my life plenty of times. Hell, plenty of times even here. But you always have the choice of trying if nothing else.
If you already think you will fail, and you do, it won't be a big surprise. But if it actually works out once, you will be happier than any normal guy could ever be.


----------



## Troj (Apr 10, 2013)

Recel said:


> If you already think you will fail, and you do, it won't be a big surprise.



"Whether you think you can or you can't, you're right."



> But you always have the choice of trying if nothing else.



Yup--and, to that, I'd add that if you want to move upwards, and not just sideways, you need to _learn something from each attempt, _and _do something a little different each time._

Again, if you do what you've always done, you'll get what you've always gotten.

Or, to put it another way, "the definition of insanity is doing the same thing over again, and expecting a different result."

So, keep trying--but, also, _keep learning_ and _keep experimenting, _so you don't get stuck in a never-ending cycle.

But, however you slice it, this whole "try, try again" process can be _really_ frustrating and tiring (especially when nothing you do seems to work) and, even, scary (because trying involves risk). I know when I hit that wall, my first urge is to just curl up and never go outside again! 

So, it's definitely not easy, and it sucks when it feels like you really have tried everything you can think of so far, to no avail.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 10, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity, I don't think you realize the gravity of the situation. A person can't live their life in fear of the world. Frankly, I'm concerned that your complacency is putting you on the road to an eventual suicide...I'll say that when it comes to being a part of society, the benefits outweigh the risks.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 10, 2013)

Recel said:


> I know the feeling, but it IS stupid to think you have no choice. I mean, I did circles of fuck up, get better, fuck up again in my life plenty of times. Hell, plenty of times even here. But you always have the choice of trying if nothing else.
> If you already think you will fail, and you do, it won't be a big surprise. But if it actually works out once, you will be happier than any normal guy could ever be.


 I hate to make it sound super natural, but why does it seem like when I am happy, the people around me are mad and depressed, and when I am mad or depressed, everyone around me seems happy. I also notice whenever I am happy, something bad happens after that, and it totally makes me go back to being depressed. It seems like I can sorta stop that cycle by having sorta a laid back attitude. You know when you have those kinda bad luck sorta days, except some days, it happens you are happy and you feel a little guilty for being so, knowing everyone around you has negative emotions and bad stuff is happening to the family. It makes you feel kind of alone in the world. It could be my aspergers making me have emotions at the wrong times? I don't want to make it sound like an excuse though, because everyone uses that as an excuse.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 10, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> TheMetalVelocity, I don't think you realize the gravity of the situation. A person can't live their life in fear of the world. Frankly, I'm concerned that your complacency is putting you on the road to an eventual suicide...I'll say that when it comes to being a part of society, the benefits outweigh the risks.


 If you were me, you would understand, as many people would say. As far as suicide, I do have bad thoughts in my mind, especially when everything in reality is becoming sorta like a dream, almost like I wasn't suppose to be here or everything doesn't feel real. I feel like a lost soul sometimes, just that empty, sorta dreamy horror movie feel and it's getting worse. I don't care what I decide to do for myself anymore, whether bad or good, I just want truth. I don't believe anyone has the right to tell you what to do with your own body, unless it's a friend or somebody caring who is trying to stop you, not because some stranger thinks it's morally wrong as far as suicide goes. That's just my 2 cents in politics.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 12, 2013)

TheMetalVelocity said:


> If you were me, you would understand, as many people would say. As far as suicide, I do have bad thoughts in my mind, especially when everything in reality is becoming sorta like a dream, almost like I wasn't suppose to be here or everything doesn't feel real. I feel like a lost soul sometimes, just that empty, sorta dreamy horror movie feel and it's getting worse. I don't care what I decide to do for myself anymore, whether bad or good, I just want truth. I don't believe anyone has the right to tell you what to do with your own body, unless it's a friend or somebody caring who is trying to stop you, not because some stranger thinks it's morally wrong as far as suicide goes. That's just my 2 cents in politics.




I wasn't talking about my sense of morality. I'm talking about your own power to start fixing your life. Think about it, man...I've read what you typed, I understand why you think the way you do. Well...you cannot possibly _want_ to feel the way you do, correct? You _do_ wish that you did not have your symptoms: I'm sure of that. You say you want to find your truth. You will not find your truth by dying.

As for being you - ten years ago, I _was_ you, barring some of your specific symptoms. I know very well how fear can trap you into being afraid to go out and live life. But one day I realized that I was so fucking tired of being scared, of not trusting people, of seeing everyone else live fulfilling lives while I was letting mine pass me by, that I got out the house and FORCED myself to learn how to deal with the world. Yes, you'll make social faux pas. Yes, you'll meet people who don't like you. Yes, things could go wrong. But if you'll only try, you'll see why none of that should stop you from living life - because things like friends, lovers, hobbies, walking in the park, petting a dog (or the animal of your choice) are worth it. They're the stuff of life, or to put it another way, the pleasure is worth the pain.

And, by the way, the more you get out and go live life, the less of those negative symptoms you'll feel. When you're feeling scared you'll be able to say to yourself, "Hey - this feeling is completely irrational," and push through it until it subsides.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 12, 2013)

I dated with four furry girls and I must say there are many furry females among us.You should just know where to look.*non erotic*


----------



## Xela-Dasi (Apr 12, 2013)

Bluey said:


> You should just know where to look.


 Can you tell me where to look? o.0


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, there are many females, being one myself.


Sometimes we're hard to find, but we rock.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 13, 2013)

The amount of sexist remarks in this thread are making me laugh.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 13, 2013)

Go to a con and you will see an assload of egg layers.  
Just sayin.  A lot of my good furiends are of the vagina variety.
thats right, FURiends!!


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 13, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Go to a con and you will see an assload of egg layers.
> Just sayin. A lot of my good furiends are of the vagina variety.
> thats right, FURiends!!




Oh my.


----------



## Mullerornis (Apr 13, 2013)

Razzyrazz said:


> You know, when I first found out that the furry fandom was mostly men...I was surprised. D: Being female myself, I couldn't see why there's such a huge gender split. I still can't really say I understand it.



Technically, the gender rate is almost identical.

Is just that many girls and young women with furry interests preffer to create "character communities" rather than join the furry fandom at large, which is why they generally aren't counted.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 13, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> A blood knight by any other spec stills smells just as dead.



And Blood Knights are paladins, BTW, but I digress.



d.batty said:


> Go to a con and you will see an assload of egg layers.
> Just sayin.  A lot of my good furiends are of the vagina variety.
> thats right, FURiends!!




Anime Cons: Yes, particularly jailbait. 

Furcons: no so much.


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 13, 2013)

Women can't be furries, they can't handle the lack of friendzone and sexual energy

*dons fedora, moonwalks away*
</tonguesohardincheekithurts>


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 13, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> And Blood Knights are paladins, BTW, but I digress.



I realized that after I said it, but you know, blood spec.. something.. You're still dead.


----------



## Bluey (Apr 14, 2013)

Deviantart :3


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 14, 2013)

Xaerun said:


> Women can't be furries, they can't handle the lack of friendzone and sexual energy
> 
> *dons fedora, moonwalks away*
> </tonguesohardincheekithurts>





Fffffff women can totally handle sexual energy while men in bed just allow themselves to be handcuffed and whine.


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 14, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Fffffff women can totally handle sexual energy while men in bed just allow themselves to be handcuffed and whine.



...Not any male I've ever spent time with.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 14, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> ...Not any male I've ever spent time with.




Give it time, give it time.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 14, 2013)

Honey any man that can't handle a women in bed, ain't a man.


----------



## Zabrina (Apr 14, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Honey any man that can't handle a women in bed, ain't a man.




Then call me a lesbian.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 14, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> I realized that after I said it, but you know, blood spec.. something.. You're still dead.



And Frozen. The only things that warms my bones is a cup of java.



Tigercougar said:


> ...Not any male I've ever spent time with.



Spike their drink with Horny Goat weed. Works every time. :V


----------

